# Winter touring



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi everyone - have just recently returned from our trip to Morocco and it feels like Autumn to me now :roll: -weather a bit  so have started to think about next winter :roll: 8O :lol: 
Want some ideas/suggestions re destinations/sites/aires etc. - Spain - poss Jan - March next year.
Sure there are lots of folk on here who are full of such info :lol: 
Terri


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Winter*

Have you considered sicily?

In Europe but can be very Mild?

TM


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

We are planning 5 to 6 weeks away late December and January - definitely Italy and maybe Greece through to Istanbul


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

One of the driest area in mainland europe last January to March was the Costa Calida, have you thought about the CCC rally at La Manga.LA MANGA RALLY


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi there - thanks for the replies.
Didn't really want to venture quite as far as Sicily - went there before in the 'van, and really loved it, but was really thinking southern Spain this time.  
We stayed a week in Camping Cabo di Gata on the way back from Maroc, anyone been there in winter - thought it might be a bit remote though (and windy!!) :roll: 

La manga looks a possible, but I'm not really into 'Rally type' gatherings. 8) 
Although there's plenty of things going on - will look into that, and check out some campsites. 
Keep the suggestions coming in.  
Many thanks,
Terri


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we had some wonderful weather in the Algarve Feb to March a couple of heRs ago, but went back the following November to Dec and had some really dull and wet and windy weather, so I guess you can't predict what it might be like. Sonesta (my friend on here) was there in the run up to our arrival from late Oct until about the third week in November and was testing saying how good the weather was, it changed on the very day we boarded the tunnel........just our luck.


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes, that sounds like our luck with the weather - always take it with us!! :roll: 
Still, it's not just the weather - but everything always seems nicer withthe sun shining!!  
Terri


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If you do not book long term you have wheels follow the better weather. 

We followed some friends to Porugal a few years ago. When we arrived the weather was wet and windy we stayed the weekend the moved up to Mazaron weather there was great.

Only a day or so's travel

Andy


----------

